

Streams and Iteratees - chicken_lady
http://okmij.org/ftp/Streams.html

======
danidiaz
In Haskell, iteratees have given way to coroutine-based approaches like
conduits and pipes that let you program in a more natural manner.

~~~
JadeNB
As soon as one sees `okmij.org` in the link, one can be confident that there's
something educational, and probably mind-bending, on the other end. While this
may no longer be state of the art (I'm not in a position to judge), I wouldn't
be in a hurry to write it off.

~~~
sitkack
And also run through a script that uses different words for everything that
you are used to.

